

How Many People Are You Consuming in a Day? - jordancooper
http://jordancooper.wordpress.com/2010/08/25/how-many-people-are-you-consuming-in-a-day/

======
kaitnieks
I actually thought it would describe some kind of green soylent-ish scenario
with calculations about number of people required...

